# Fish randomly dying



## KurtDuncan (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey ppl, 

I have a fresh water aquarium (150Lt) that has been set up for over a year with:

4 Bristlnose catfish.
6 Corydoras.
6 Male Guppies. 

the largest fish wld be two inches, they're all relatively small at the moment. Have done a water test and all parameters are normal. have used two different kits. I have driftwood, natural gravel and live plants in my aquarium. I don't use chemicals in my tank, never have. I have a large external biofilter for the tank. Give the tank about 12 hours of light a day. It's heated at 23'C. 

I've recently lost alot of fish. the tank may have been a little over crowded but i was doing regular water changes and the fish were all quite small. I often get rid of fish if there becomes too many, recently got rid of all female guppies. My problem is that fish have been dropping off one by one. I thought maybe a disease or the water but they literally drop off one by one. I've bought other fish to replace which was probably a silly thing but i just thought the fish deaths were random but then they've continued over the past month or two. I've lost 2 upside down catfish, 1 bristlenose, 3 yoyo loaches, few guppies, and 1 corydora. 

I had wondered if it may have been due to the driftwood in the tank as some of it has developed a weird grey/black moss/algae on it. the catifish don't touch it which made me wonder what it is. In saying this i just pulled the driftwood out to soak it in diluted bleach for a day to try and kill the moss and so regrettably found some fresh bristlenose eggs in the wood! Completely devastated about this as i was hoping they would one day breed and this was their first batch. My male albino seemed a bit distressed when i took the wood out and i soon foudn out why. And i had to wonder that if the tank was in an unhealthy state would they want to breed?

Anyways that's my dilemma. as i said everything seems fine and the only thing out of place is this weird moss that has developed. 

hope someone can help.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Would you be able to go back to the section this is posted in "Tropical fish diseases /emergencies" and look for the stcky at the top of the page that says...please read before posting and provide answers to the questions there?
Those answers can provide much information that can help eliminate or identify quickly ,that which may be contributing to the problem. 
Also saves time by negating the need for those who may be able to offer help from asking for that which you will hopefully be able to provide by already answering the questions that they will surely ask.;-)


----------

